
The Podesta Emails - aestetix
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/
======
vfulco
Yea so which is going to win out to the top of HN? Some reprehensible frat
party talk by one candidate or corrupt and treasonous acts by the other one
taking money on the side from our on again/off again frenemies the Russians.
Man, US citizens truly deserve the government they get (and I am one of them
facing another terrible set of choices for the election).

